# Brand new to cycling!



## MissRiss2012 (Jul 30, 2012)

Since I moved closer to my schools campus I decided to buy a used road bike off of craigslist and commute the couple miles to school. After taking my Bike for a spin my boyfriend wanted to get one too so now we are going to pick up the bobby together. 

I'm taking it for a tune up at my local bike shop this week, then it is time to start getting used to riding before school starts at the end of August. I need new hood covers and I'm putting some new bar tape on. What do you think? I know it's not much but it works and it was cheap  
View attachment 261792


This is The bike my boyfriend got today. We are taking his bike in for a tune up too. 
View attachment 261794


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Welcome to RBR and the wonderful world of road riding. Now that you both have bikes, ride often and ride safe! :thumbsup:


----------



## DMLew (Jul 28, 2012)

Congrats on your bike purchase! You'll save some serious cash by commuting to school. Keep riding and stay safe.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

MissRiss2012 said:


> my boyfriend wanted to get one too so now we are going to pick up the bobby together.


You mean like this -

monty python inspector - YouTube


----------



## difficult (Aug 28, 2008)

Next thing you two can share: shaving your legs.


----------



## inittowinitt (Jul 31, 2012)

Digging the blue...needs more neon yellow though


----------



## 1spaceboo (Jul 31, 2012)

Lovin the retro stands!


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

I'm assuming you bought them used. If so, both of look to be in excellent shape. Unless you're savvy about bikes taking them to a shop is a good choice. While you're there ask them what they think about your position on the bike. Is the stem too long? Is the seat height right? They won't charge you anything for that info.

And...welcome to RBR. There's a wealth of knowledge & a bunch of friendly people on these forums.


----------



## Cavan (Jul 2, 2012)

I have the denali. it's a good entry bike. I'm thoroughly enjoying it


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

Good to see people commuting on bikes, enjoy!

Small non-functional gripe: Flip the front wheel on the Denali, the quick-release lever needs to go on the non-drive side of the bike. Well, not really "needs to," it's a tradition / style / consistent with the rear kind of thing.


----------



## BostonG (Apr 13, 2010)

Welcome to road riding. Have fun and stay safe.

Your boyfriends hand is beautiful.


----------



## Ryyder (Aug 3, 2012)

Im new to RR also, good luck


----------



## MissRiss2012 (Jul 30, 2012)

I did my first ride (just one mile) around my neighborhood last night! Where I live has a ton of hills so it killed me! My commute to school will only be about 2.5 miles but I'm very out of shape at the moment, so I'm starting my "training" now


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

Awesome. Everyone's riding career starts with mile 1. Get back to us when you've reached mile 2.


----------



## difficult (Aug 28, 2008)

I feel your pain. The town where I live is in a valley, so every ride starts with a hill. Good luck with the training, and try not to burn yourself out.


----------



## c_h_i_n_a_m_a_n (Mar 3, 2012)

Congrats. Once u r addicted, it is very difficult to stay off it.


----------



## BostonG (Apr 13, 2010)

*Just another “good going” post*



MissRiss2012 said:


> I did my first ride (just one mile) around my neighborhood last night! Where I live has a ton of hills so it killed me! My commute to school will only be about 2.5 miles but I'm very out of shape at the moment, so I'm starting my "training" now


But, I also wanted to add that you shouldn’t be concerned with mileage, especially at the stage of the game that you are in. The main goal should be to get out and ride a few times a week. If your schedule allows, start out with maybe 3 days a week depending on how you feel and work up to 5. 

And again, don’t concentrate too much on mileage – it’s time that is important. Try to stay out for at least an hr. if you get too tired, slow down and ride at 5 mph for a few minutes or take a 5 minute break if you need it. Map out a few routes that are flat (or as close to flat as possible).


----------



## Angel Cove (Aug 7, 2012)

nice looking denali


----------



## jericbarg (Jul 7, 2012)

MissRiss2012 said:


> I did my first ride (just one mile) around my neighborhood last night! Where I live has a ton of hills so it killed me! My commute to school will only be about 2.5 miles but I'm very out of shape at the moment, so I'm starting my "training" now


I just started cycling after a 35 year layoff
1st ride was 3 miles on June 26,2012
1 month later I was doing 40 miles easily
I am 6 ft. 235




Hang in there!!!!!!!


----------



## irritainment (May 16, 2012)

The Denali is a sweet bike. My buddy had one that was black and yellow and looked sick going down the road. The blue is a good color, but it's kinda boring at the same time.


----------



## Roarau (Jul 3, 2012)

Welcome to it! I know that I really enjoy cycling with my girlfriend!


----------



## Cadence Cycling (Aug 13, 2012)

Have Fun!


----------



## XiaoWei (Aug 13, 2012)

Have fun and stay safe. I remember my fellow classmates and I were not the best drivers (young and inexperienced). I know this is super faux pas but I sometimes rode on the sidewalk when people weren't around to stay alive on narrow/busy streets.


----------



## edcal (Aug 14, 2012)

good lookin pair of bikes


----------



## simbadda54 (Aug 15, 2012)

thumbsup


----------



## jericbarg (Jul 7, 2012)

jericbarg said:


> I just started cycling after a 35 year layoff
> 1st ride was 3 miles on June 26,2012
> 1 month later I was doing 40 miles easily
> I am 6 ft. 235
> ...







This weekend I completed my 3rd Century.

I've lost 58lbs since July.


----------



## big-daddy-59 (Oct 26, 2012)

MissRiss2012 said:


> Since I moved closer to my schools campus I decided to buy a used road bike off of craigslist and commute the couple miles to school. After taking my Bike for a spin my boyfriend wanted to get one too so now we are going to pick up the bobby together.
> 
> I'm taking it for a tune up at my local bike shop this week, then it is time to start getting used to riding before school starts at the end of August. I need new hood covers and I'm putting some new bar tape on. What do you think? I know it's not much but it works and it was cheap
> View attachment 261792
> ...


I'm happy to see that you're going to get the blue bike tuned up, because the stem is almost ready to be pulled out of the fork. Make sure that it's pushed down to at least the minimum insertion line engraved on the side. This is for your safety, as well as your BF


----------

